# Quick Books Pro advisor?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Curious if anyone here has had to get any help with QuickBooks? I purchased QB Premire 2010 Contractor Edition the other day, and downloaded it on my computer. All excited about my new and quite expensive book keeping system, I made a pot of coffee and sat down at the computer. For the most part, I am computer illiterate. I just sat there looking at my monitor overwelmed and not knowing where to begin. I did manage to get a couple vendors added, and one customer. I'm sure if I kept working at it, I could learn more. But, also considering hiring a QB Pro advisor experienced in my line of work to get it set up for my needs. Anyone else ever used anyone to help get set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

My accountant can do that for you. Want his number? I'll PM it to ya if your interested. My accountant comes from the building trade and understands it rather well, so he is familiar with the structure of business we are in.

He's also a Pro Advisor.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sure, PM me his number. Did you use him to get yours set up or did you do it yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Sure, PM me his number. Did you use him to get yours set up or did you do it yourself?


I set my own up years ago.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I set my own up years ago.


Awesome. I'm intimidated with it. Looking to set mine up where I can do payroll, proposals, keep track of my bank accounts, taxes, materials and other costs, keep track of and pay bills, know exactly what my overhead is, profit/loss, and do job costing. Not too complicated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know everything about what QB can do and have just recently taught myself to input receipts so that I can keep my accountant fees down. After I did, I felt stupid for how easy it was to do and the money I could have saved from having my accountant doing it... lol... 

I went to YouTube and did a search for what I wanted to accomplish in QB and found lots of videos teaching how to work it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check out youtube and see if I can pick up some tips. Adding reciepts is where I hit a road block. It seems to add stuff where I owe a balance and I pay cash as I go on all purchases at this time. Also cant figure out how to add materials and other costs to specific jobs?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's really worth it to sit down with an Advisor or Accountant to get it set up right. If you don't have a sense of how accounting works, it can be pretty frustrating. If you can find an accountant/bookkeeper that will sit down with you every month to start and then every qtr to review you will save yourself hours of frustration. Look at your local Community College or Tech school for some classes. My local tech school has a program called Custom Fit for business owners that is great.


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

I hired a bookkeeper to set up my quickbooks and to initally input my info. Best money I ever spent...could have never done it myself. As time went on I learned how to do alot of it myself...but it took time. It is really cool the info you can pull out of the quickbooks with a click of a few buttons. Don't give up it well worth it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lornmastro said:


> I hired a bookkeeper to set up my quickbooks and to initally input my info. Best money I ever spent...could have never done it myself. As time went on I learned how to do alot of it myself...but it took time. It is really cool the info you can pull out of the quickbooks with a click of a few buttons. Don't give up it well worth it.


Thanks, I'm going to do the same. Seems like money well spent to me too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a QB advisor coming over this morning.  It will be nice to finally get everything organized.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I have a QB advisor coming over this morning.  It will be nice to finally get everything organized.


It will be the best money you ever spent. I also hired someone to come out and set me up. I actually used another contractor I initally met on the old PWC site, and then later met in person at a PDCA convention. 

He walked me through, set up my chart of accounts etc. QB has a learning curve, but its well worth it. I've been using it since 2001 and can't imagine doing this without it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Defineatly was money well spent. She was here for 3 1/2 hours. Got me set up for my needs and showed me how to get started. QBs does much more than I was anticipating. Very satisfied with the software and the advisor. She was very good at her job. Now I'm trying to get motivated to go to work at 2 in the afternoon on a Friday.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been using QB's for over 10 years between my business and my fathers and it really hasn't changed that much except for the GUI. The first couple months of using it I wore the support out though. It wasn't cheap either.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I've been using QB since the first version came out for DOS. I think I still have the disks. Wow, I AM OLD. (and I'm a pack rat).


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey! Another Washatonian.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Hey! Another Washatonian.


Yup, that's me. (but don't you pronounce it "Wershington")?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Paintuh4Life said:


> Yup, that's me. (but don't you pronounce it "Wershington")?


I thought it was 'Warshington".... :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I thought it was 'Warshington".... :whistling2:


That's how mom says it.


----------

